# Computer fans making loud whirring noises ?



## tvissues (Sep 26, 2012)

I need help and to know what to do now.

I keep hearing that the computer fans could be dying and that would then kill the computer as well.

I dont know what happened I had the computer on all the time but the last few days when I started shutting it down and booting it up the next morning it now makes this horrible sound in both fans in the inside of the tower.

It sounds like they are pushing too hard or going into overdrive or even overheating but I dont know what exactly it is precisely.

I need help this computer cost enough money as it is I dont want it to die on me weve had it since 2009. 

Please help.

If it helps :

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium, Service Pack 2, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 8450e Triple-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 2 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 3
RAM: 7934 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 210638 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0F896N
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you tried cleaning out any dust with compressed air?

If that doesn't fix the issue the bearing on a fan may be going and you would have to replace the fan. Usually though the cause of fans whirring is dust.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Being 4 yrs. old would make a fan failing very probable.
What two fans are you referring to and how long do they make the louder than normal sound? A failing bushing/bearing will usually make noise continually.
Complete Model Number of the Dell?
Make sure the fan(s) are free from any dust buildup first.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I've experienced a number of fans with failing bearings that only make sound during a short period after startup. Depending on the bearing type and the mounting orientation the bearing lubrication can run to the bottom of the bearing. Once it's run enough it will distribute the remaining lubricant across the balls or needles in the bearing and the noise will stop until they're turned off for a period of time.

I would suggest replacing the fans. They're usually pretty cheap (especially on eBay), and you'll get years of service out of them. You can re-lubricate the bearings of the fans you have, but that's a temporary fix unless you can actually remove and repack the bearings (usually only possible on very expensive fans).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> What two fans are you referring to and how long do they make the louder than normal sound?


Most fans, 3especially in OEM units, use bushings as opposed to actual bearings making their life expectancy considerably less than a bearing fan. If a fan is making noise, and it's free from dust buildup, replacement is the best option.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Is it just one fan and have you traced which one?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Most fans, especially in OEM units, use bushings as opposed to actual bearings making their life expectancy considerably less than a bearing fan. If a fan is making noise, and it's free from dust buildup, replacement is the best option.


"Bushing" in terms of electronics fans is synonymous with "sleeve bearing." A bushing is merely a specific type of plain bearing when it's referring to something supporting an axial load.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Semantics ^ :smile:
What is important here, and still remains to be answered by the OP, is what fan(s) is being referred to.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Indeed it is semantics, but making a distinction that is not actually a distinction tends to lead to confusion.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Let's keep the topic on track.


Tyree said:


> What is important here, and still remains to be answered by the OP, is what fan(s) is being referred to.


----------

